
WebPlotDigitizer – Extract data from plots, images, and maps - stared
http://arohatgi.info/WebPlotDigitizer/
======
smartmic
This is a nice web app.

However, I still feel not comfortable with HTML5-ing each and every task when
there are decent desktop tools around which have been working for decades. I
am no longer surprised that for almost every second shiny web tool there is a
more or less matured C standalone tool available.

In this case, take a look at
[http://www.frantz.fi/software/g3data.php](http://www.frantz.fi/software/g3data.php)
I have used in on my production machines (not a smartphone, sorry) for
decades. And the best thing was: I never had to think about clicking or
reading a _Privacy_ statement or whatsoever.

~~~
stared
I posted it not because it is in the web, but because it is powerful. For
example: automatic extraction of barplots of selected color.

Before I explored tons of applications requiring to manually click of the
every single point. And actually I am hoping for an app automatically getting
scales and coordinate system.

~~~
ankitrohatgi
Automatic extraction of scales and coordinate systems is a much harder problem
([http://xkcd.com/1425/](http://xkcd.com/1425/)).

